# are you coming to ireland over easter



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi there

I bought a motorbike trailer in Telford, Uk

I will have to travel across to collect it, & enjoy a few days in Wales

Unless, theres a member who is coming to Ireland, who has a hitch & would/could help me out

Naturally I would make a pay the extra ferry cost & a few euro as well

I would even put you up for a day or 2!

The town of telford is 2 1/2 hrs from hollyhead

Thanx for reading this...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Somebody must be coming Phil.

I'll give you a bump.   

Dave


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

You have a PM

Phil


----------

